# First SI clutch :)



## Sun_Queen (Jan 9, 2013)

Last Tuesday the trio of E. Anthoni that I look after in the biolab at my school had their first clutch! 

There are 14 and they have all been developing really nicely so far (they had to be moved to my house for spring break so I could look after them when no one else is at school) 
I have some blackwater extract, indian almond leaves, and moss to put into their tank when they hatch. 
I'm planning to feed them this food because I've heard they need color enhancing foods to develop colors. Any opinions on this food or others you have found to work well?


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow that is a large clutch. Very nice!


----------



## Sun_Queen (Jan 9, 2013)

heckler said:


> Wow that is a large clutch. Very nice!


yeah I was very surprised they all got fertilized on their first clutch- The male has been calling away so I'm expecting another soon too


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Ver nice... My last clutch was 19!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sun_Queen said:


> Last Tuesday the trio of E. Anthoni that I look after in the biolab at my school had their first clutch!
> 
> There are 14 and they have all been developing really nicely so far (they had to be moved to my house for spring break so I could look after them when no one else is at school)
> I have some blackwater extract, indian almond leaves, and moss to put into their tank when they hatch.
> I'm planning to feed them this food because I've heard they need color enhancing foods to develop colors. Any opinions on this food or others you have found to work well?


Congrats man. I remember when mine had their first clutch. They won't stop from here on out haha. My first clutch from them was 23 spanking eggs.
Buddy


----------



## Sun_Queen (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow- 23 is a lot, I don't think I've heard of one that large!

My friend (the other caretaker of the frogs- but I'm more into it than her) left out that these guys call nonstop and breed nonstop to the Biology teacher when we convinced him to get them... Though now that they actually began laying he likes them.

Also, just a cool fact, since they spent their first week in a lab we got to view them under a microscope at every stage of development until now. Today we were looking at them and you could even see the blood flowing through the gills.

Hopefully on the next clutch we'll set up the camera to take pictures through the microscope and post them for people to see day by day growth.


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats, they do keep on truckin! Mine just left me 22 eggs in one shot, amazing how many eggs a small frog can produce


----------



## Sun_Queen (Jan 9, 2013)

They had their second clutch today  
I'm going to pull it tomorrow- I'm so excited!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats! I've heard they breed like rabbits.


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats, I have four tadpoles that I received from a friend. I look forward to breeding these one day.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Very cool! Large clutch, and I'm sure you'll have many more to come


----------



## Sun_Queen (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha- thanks for all the congratulations! 

Breeding them seems to be as easy as having a boy and girl together! I haven't done anything special to "get them in the mood"


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads on your first eggs and large clutch! I have 6 SI froglets that I got as tads from a friend. I'm looking forward to watching them color up and multiply in the future! 

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sun_Queen said:


> I haven't done anything special to "get them in the mood"


I think SIs are always in the mood!! Haha


----------



## Sun_Queen (Jan 9, 2013)

The second batch was laid exactly 1 week after the first and it has exactly the same amount of eggs(14)! Looks like I have some reliable froggies on my hands.


----------



## Sun_Queen (Jan 9, 2013)

I think two of the eggs from their second clutch is bad. All the others have noticeable development. 








this is the first clutch (3/5), they are getting very close to hatching!








here is the second one, the bad eggs are in the top left and just above the bottom right. They do seem bad correct? Should I remove them or just let them be?


----------



## Sun_Queen (Jan 9, 2013)

So now that they've developed even more I can see that two are defiantly no fertilized/developing. Any ideas as to why?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a group of these and I have one male that calls all day long, like every five minutes. I am expecting eggs from these guys very soon.


----------



## mankc (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful large clutch!!


----------

